# Asus EPU-6 Engine Kompatibel mit Windows 7 ?



## Tobys_QuadCore (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage undzwar läuft mein Asus EPU-6 Engine Programm nicht so recht unter Windows dieses programm dient als Lüftersteuerung und egal was ich einstelle sei es Turbo oder langsamm nichts verändert sich gleichbleibende Lüfteraktivität er kann das programm auch nicht beim Systemstart starten und sagt Message not open.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir ist es unter 7 gelaufen, allerdings habe ich diesen ASUS Müll deinstalliert da es einfach nur nervig war. und Lüfter ohne PWM kann mein Board sowieso nicht regeln..


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (29. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es vieleicht eine alternative software die ich nehmen kann denn es läuft auch nach update nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Im Bios solltest du die meisten Einstellungen auch vorfinden.
Ansonsten könntest du für die Lüftersteuerung noch Speedfan versuchen.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (29. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es aber vieleicht auch eine Software wie EPU engine die alles automatisch regelt weil das immer sehr gut war und die software genau dann umstellt wenn es benötigt wird das geht ja bei speedfan nicht.


----------



## Argead (29. Oktober 2009)

Läuft das Programm mit Adminrechten?

Ansonsten schau doch mal im Bios nach, da müsste auch eine automatische Regelung sein.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja habe es auch als Administrator ausgeführt aber es bringt trotzdem nichts im Bios ist auch alles i.o und eingestellt aber gibt es nicht ein programm das ähnlich arbeitet wie EPU-Engine ich finde einfach keins Speedfan klappt nicht so weil man es manuel immer wieder einstellen muss bei EPU-Engine lief alles automatisch so wie ich mein rechner gerade vordere ich finde einfach kein alternative programm habt ihr vieleicht eine idee oder kennt ein programm.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (2. November 2009)

Habe eine Frage, im Bios habe ich jetzt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit von Silent auf Standard gesetzt weil ich meinen rechner im desktop betrieb ruhiger haben wollte bei silent einstellung war die temperatur der cpus bei 30-33 °C jetzt bei standard 50-54°C ist das für die CPU immer noch ok


----------



## utacat (2. November 2009)

Habe hier  einen Link .
Schau dir das Video an.
Download ASUS AI Suite 1.05.35 - UpdateStar.com
Läuft unter Win 7

MfG utacat


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (2. November 2009)

Danke dir *utacat* aber zur frage nochmal die ich vorher stellte mit den temperaturen sind die ok wenn die sich so bei 50-55°c im standart betrieb befinden


----------



## utacat (2. November 2009)

Hier wieder ein Link mit dem max. Temps.
Test: Intel Core i5-750, Core i7-860 und Core i7-870 (Seite 34) - 08.09.2009 - ComputerBase
MfG utacat


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (2. November 2009)

Alles klar danke dir ich hate eben nur die befürchtung das die ständige 50°C belastung auf dauer nicht so gut ist aber dann ist ja doch alles i.o und kann es so laufen lassen.


----------



## utacat (2. November 2009)

Ja, hier sind noch mal die Max Temps.  angegeben:

Google Übersetzer

MfG utacat


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (2. November 2009)

Ich danke dir utacat


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (3. November 2009)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu meinen Temperaturen bei Coretemp wird angezeigt das meine core temperaturen bei 50-54°C liegen bei Speedfan werden die core temperaturen alle mit rund 35-40°C angegeben bin jetzt etwas verwundert woran kann dieser unterschied liegen auf welches programm soll ich vertrauen


----------



## utacat (3. November 2009)

Auch hierfür gibt es eine Erklärung
Core-Temperatur: Core Temp/Speedfan/Everest/RM Clock

MfG utacat


----------

